# what do you think is better as a pet , Chinchillas or rats?



## katness

i was thinking of getting either a rat or a chinchilla in the future. does anyone know the pros and cons of these animals? i love chinchillas because they are so fluffy and cute but are they as handle able as rats? and i love rats because they are intelligent, also how often do you get bitten by your chinchilla or rat? id proberbly get a rescue animal from my local rspca if possible. also what cages do you think are best for them both ? 

thanks for the help


----------



## Devi

Rats definitely. I've had both and love my chins, but they aren't 100% bothered about human company, they will bite sometimes if you scare them or do something they don't like and also take a lot more care, sand baths, runs around the house, keeping out of sunlight and away from water. If you scare them or approach them when they are unhappy they will rear up and pee on you, they have amazing aim and will always get your face, I've got chin pee in the mouth and eyes more than once.
Rats are very tameable, rarely bite, and very simple to look after. They also recognise you, ask to be handled and genuinely like human company. I have never had rat pee on my face either!
Having said that, I'd have another chin any day, I like that you have to earn their trust and I like their little characters.


----------



## katness

Devi said:


> Rats definitely. I've had both and love my chins, but they aren't 100% bothered about human company, they will bite sometimes if you scare them or do something they don't like and also take a lot more care, sand baths, runs around the house, keeping out of sunlight and away from water. If you scare them or approach them when they are unhappy they will rear up and pee on you, they have amazing aim and will always get your face, I've got chin pee in the mouth and eyes more than once.
> Rats are very tameable, rarely bite, and very simple to look after. They also recognise you, ask to be handled and genuinely like human company. I have never had rat pee on my face either!
> Having said that, I'd have another chin any day, I like that you have to earn their trust and I like their little characters.


hehe chins sound delightful lol  yeah ive always loved rats they are cute and inquisitive. how often do your rats bite? i have hamsters at the moment but they nibble  lol how many rats would you keep together?  thanks for the help


----------



## Devi

I've had a lone female and a male pair. I'd not keep a single again, pairs are nice though. Some people keep bigger groups but I have no experience with them so not sure if it's better/worse. 
No rat has ever bitten me, but I did handle them most days.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas

I have only ever had one pair of same sex ras but dozens of chinchillas. 

As pets rats win hands down if you want something that you can train and cuddle. Some chinchillas are cuddly but they are few and far between!

I loved chinchillas for their looks, their independance and the fact that they produce kits that are fully furred and active from day one. They are addictive too - very few owners just stick to a songle pair.

Chinchillas are better in pairs or larger groups - and when I bred them I refused to sell to owners who wanted to keep one on it's own


----------



## katness

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> I have only ever had one pair of same sex ras but dozens of chinchillas.
> 
> As pets rats win hands down if you want something that you can train and cuddle. Some chinchillas are cuddly but they are few and far between!
> 
> I loved chinchillas for their looks, their independance and the fact that they produce kits that are fully furred and active from day one. They are addictive too - very few owners just stick to a songle pair.
> 
> Chinchillas are better in pairs or larger groups - and when I bred them I refused to sell to owners who wanted to keep one on it's own


thanks looks like il be getting a rat  eventually haha i want a HUGE one does anyone know if there is a breed that gets bigger than others lol


----------



## kimdj86

noooo, chinchillas win hands down, they may not be as huggable but mine are both rescues, my male who I have had longer knows exactly who I am and my partner, he knows that I am more comfy and warmer to sit on (he curls up on my boobs) but andrew, my partner is the big softy and will give in to treats. he will give kisses if you put your nose up to him and he loves to play. my female is getting there as well, Chinchillas are so intelligent and clever, they learn so fast and are so fun to be around.


----------



## katness

kimdj86 said:


> noooo, chinchillas win hands down, they may not be as huggable but mine are both rescues, my male who I have had longer knows exactly who I am and my partner, he knows that I am more comfy and warmer to sit on (he curls up on my boobs) but andrew, my partner is the big softy and will give in to treats. he will give kisses if you put your nose up to him and he loves to play. my female is getting there as well, Chinchillas are so intelligent and clever, they learn so fast and are so fun to be around.


awww sound very sweet  i love them becasue they are so soft and energetic haha bouncing around  they just take more time then rats to be "tame" i guess


----------



## Shell195

Ive got 3 rats and 3 chinchillas and love them all but I think rats make far better pets. Make sure you get at least a pair as they are very sociable.


----------



## kimdj86

It depends what you consider a better pet! I love rats as well, and I agree chinchillas take abit more work but they give you so much more I think, and there personality's are so much more fun.

Depends what kind of pet you are looking for really, it's like asking whats better a small dog or a big dog! good luck whatever you decide :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

I love both but would vote rats. Much more sociable. I've no doubt on your search you will find info on gambian pouched rats - these get huge but make terrible pets. Definitely go for a regular rat which just had large parents!


----------



## Rackie

Definitely rats (not biased or anything :lol. Just make sure you get more than one, rats shouldn't be kept on their own


----------



## sam gamgee

Ratties of course!


----------



## ami_j

Devi said:


> Rats definitely. I've had both and love my chins, but they aren't 100% bothered about human company, they will bite sometimes if you scare them or do something they don't like and also take a lot more care, sand baths, runs around the house, *keeping out of sunlight and away from water*. If you scare them or approach them when they are unhappy they will rear up and pee on you, they have amazing aim and will always get your face, I've got chin pee in the mouth and eyes more than once.
> Rats are very tameable, rarely bite, and very simple to look after. They also recognise you, ask to be handled and genuinely like human company. I have never had rat pee on my face either!
> Having said that, I'd have another chin any day, I like that you have to earn their trust and I like their little characters.


chinchillas are like mogwais?:gasp::lol2:

another vote for rats, i personally would get at least a trio , then if the worst happens you arent in a rush to find a friend for a very lonely rat. Also the interactions in a small group are much more fun to watch than just a pair


----------



## Devi

ami_j said:


> chinchillas are like mogwais?:gasp::lol2:


Mogwais were based on chins. Particularly the bit where fur falls out in balls, this happens with chins if they get wet or if you try to grab them when they don't want to be grabbed. We used to have a little display about it at the zoo.


----------



## ami_j

Devi said:


> Mogwais were based on chins. Particularly the bit where fur falls out in balls, this happens with chins if they get wet or if you try to grab them when they don't want to be grabbed. We used to have a little display about it at the zoo.


learn something new everyday! i bet when they get wet and balls of fur fall off they dont form into new chins though :lol2: how are chins with the eating after midnight thing :rotfl:


----------



## snakemum

rats ALL THE WAY ..... :whistling2:


----------



## Slicer

I had 8 Ratties and they amazing to keep and train, mine knew their name, would fetch a marble, beg, kiss, roll. I clicker trained them.

However, i can unable to comment on Chins as I have never had them, to me they seem well boring (please dont shoot me) but I am sure they are loving as the next animal so I suppose its what you feel comfortable with and what you can cater for. Rats are social animals so you would need in my opinion at least 3 same sexed unless you are neutering even then the integration of males and females can cause fights.

Have a good think about it and do some research. 

Another fundemental difference is depending on what ratties you get i.e dumbo, fancy etc... they live upto around 2.5 years some a little longer, but the average for my dumbos was about 19 months. Chini's I believe can live much much longer? 15 years? :s

Good luck on your search.


----------



## ami_j

dumbo rats are fancy rats.only difference is the ear placing. dumbos arent tamer,more longer lived or bigger than topeared ones.


----------



## Slicer

Yes apologies my mistake. Thanks for pointing out. 

I see your sig has some gorgeous ratties - they yours?


----------



## ami_j

Slicer said:


> Yes apologies my mistake. Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> I see your sig has some gorgeous ratties - they yours?


nah dont worry i could see what you meant  
yup all mine, some are no longer with me though


----------



## ami_j

ah dont worry i knew what you meant 
yup all been mine at some point, few of them have died now


----------



## Slicer

When I get on the PC later I will get some pics of mine up  adorable sadly none are with me anymore. Had to rehome the last 6 when the little one came along


----------



## Kare

I have chinchillas and never been pee'd on or bitten. My adult male attacks my German shepherds tail when is is close to the avairy they are in (when facing the kitchen counter hoping for me to drop food her tail is right in biting range) and the same guy does "bark" at me but never ever been bitten by any of the four I have but then saying that one is less than a fortnight old.

Rats always win as best pets (for children at least) and if you can stand them then they should be what you get. Personally I adore mice but cannot stand rats, the look, the feel, the weight everything turns me off them. I could never consider them as a pet or even give them house room they really creep me out.:lol2:


----------



## Abbeylouise

kimdj86 said:


> noooo, chinchillas win hands down, they may not be as huggable but mine are both rescues, my male who I have had longer knows exactly who I am and my partner, he knows that I am more comfy and warmer to sit on (he curls up on my boobs) but andrew, my partner is the big softy and will give in to treats. he will give kisses if you put your nose up to him and he loves to play. my female is getting there as well, Chinchillas are so intelligent and clever, they learn so fast and are so fun to be around.


How do you know chins are the best when you know nothing about rats  rats are by far the bestttttttttttt


----------

